# EN: il n'est pas dit



## Fructophile

Bonjour, je cherche une traduction pour "il n'est pas dit" dans cette phrase: "Ïl n'est pas dit qu'une ou deux éclaircies ne parviennent à se faire une place dans cet horizon encombré.".  Does this mean, "It would not be unheard of..."?  Merci d'avance.


----------



## thbruxelles

Basically it means there might be


----------



## Mikebo

Moi, j'ai une impression tout à fait différente: c'est-à-dire que l'auteur nie la possibilité qu'il y ait des éclaircies.

"It wouldn't do for one or two bright patches of sky to make a place for themselves on the cloud-laden horizon".

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez.


----------



## thbruxelles

@ Mikebo
No really in French it would be the contrary, though they think it is improbable they think it actually might happen.


----------



## Mikebo

OK. Merci.

Ah oui, bien sur: Il n'est pas dit que ... *ne.*

Donc: "That doesn't mean to say that one or two bright spots won't..."

C'est mieux?


----------



## xtrasystole

Mikebo said:


> j'ai une impression tout à fait différente: c'est-à-dire que l'auteur nie la possibilité qu'il y ait des éclaircies


I'm sorry I find the contrary 



Fructophile said:


> Ïl *n'*est *pas* dit qu'une ou deux éclaircies *ne* parviennent à se faire une place dans cet horizon encombré


This is a double negative, logically making a positive, meaning _'it is quite possible that one or two...'_ (also note that, depending on the context, the sentence might be in the figurative, not the literal, sense: _'des éclaircies'_ --> _'some respite'_).


----------



## thbruxelles

Mikebo said:


> OK. Merci.
> 
> Ah oui, bien sur: Il n'est pas dit que ... *ne.*
> 
> Donc: "That doesn't mean to say that one or two bright spots won't..."
> 
> *C'est mieux?*





*Voilà, c'est une bonne traduction! *


----------



## Saigoner

Que pensez- vous si "ne" (ne parviennent) est un "ne modal", une sorte d'explétif n'introduisant aucune idée négative?
Par exemple: I crains qu'il ne pleuve; subjectivement parlé de ma part, ce "ne" est modal.
Mais   Le service de méteologie prévoit qu'il ne pleuvra pas. C'est un "ne" régulier.
Avec mes meilleurs sentiments; with my best feelings.


----------



## xtrasystole

Saigoner said:


> Que pensez- vous si "ne" (ne parviennent) est un "ne modal", une sorte d'explétif n'introduisant aucune idée négative?
> Par exemple: I crains qu'il ne pleuve; subjectivement parlé de ma part, ce "ne" est modal


Oui, cela est exact dans _'il craint qu'il ne pleuve'_, le _'ne'_ est explétif. 

Mais je ne crois pas que cela soit le cas dans la phrase _'il n'est pas dit que... ne...'_ Je pense que dans ce cas c'est une double négation (see post #6 above).


----------



## Mikebo

Autre exemple de cet usage:

@Bidi Il n'est pas dit que je n'arriverais pas à le coincer! J'ai jusqu'à demain.

[...]


----------



## xtrasystole

Mikebo said:


> Autre exemple de cet usage:
> @Bidi Il n'est pas dit que je n'arriverais pas à le coincer! J'ai jusqu'à demain





xtrasystole said:


> This is a double negative, logically making a positive, meaning _'it is quite possible that...'_


_'Il est tout à fait possible que j'arriverai à le coincer'_.


----------



## Fructophile

Maintenant, je suis confuse:S.  Si on revient au fil #6 (au fait, "post" = "fil"?), il s'agilt d'une double négation, mais la phrase originale n'a pas de "pas" après le "ne parviennent".  Est-ce que le "pas" est entendu?  Merci.


----------



## thbruxelles

Don't be confused:
Il n'est pas dit que is a set expression, grammar is optional here.


----------



## xtrasystole

Fructophile said:


> il s'agilt d'une double négation, mais la phrase originale n'a pas de "pas" après le "ne parviennent".  Est-ce que le "pas" est entendu?


Oui, le _'pas'_ est sous-entendu.

Another example: 
_'Il *n'*est *pas* dit que je *n'*aille *pas* au Canada, l'été prochain'_ 
--> _'Il est tout à fait possible que j'aille au Canada l'été prochain'_. 


_'Il *n'*est *pas* dit que'_ + *negative* --> _'It is quite possible that'_ + positive.

(note that the verb in the subordinate clause must be in the subjunctive mood).


----------



## Fructophile

Donc, si je compare votre phrase à la mienne, pourrait-on dire, 
"Il n'est pas dit que je n'aille au Canada"?

Je n'ai pas de problème avec "Ïl n'est pas dit que"; c'est la partie après, "...une ou deux éclaircies ne parviennent [PAS] à se faire une place.."


----------



## wildan1

_*That's not to say* that one or two bright patches couldn't find their way into this dark perspective._


----------



## thbruxelles

xtrasystole said:


> *Oui, le 'pas' est sous-entendu.*
> 
> 
> _*But if you drop the 'pas' you should also drop the 'ne':*_
> _Il n'est pas dit que je n'aille pas au Canada = il est possible que j'y aille_
> _Il n'est pas dit que je n'aille au Canada n'est pas correct._
> 
> _*Pour exprimer le contraire, on peut dire:*_
> _Il n'est pas dit que j'aille au Canada (it is planned but I may not go)_
> _Il n'est pas dit que j'aille au Canada = je peux changer d'avis, aller ailleurs_


----------



## xtrasystole

Fructophile said:


> pourrait-on dire,
> "Il n'est pas dit que je n'aille au Canada"?


Yes, one could. 
Not very common without the _'pas'_ but correct nevertheless.


----------



## timpeac

thbruxelles said:


> _Il n'est pas dit que je n'aille au Canada n'est pas correct._


Pourquoi pas si on peut se passer du "pas" dans "Ïl n'est pas dit qu'une ou deux éclaircies ne parviennent...", ou est-ce que j'ai mal compris ?


----------



## thbruxelles

Effectivement, après un intermède et retour sur le site, je conviens que vos deux derniers exemples (xtrasystole et timpeac) sonnent bien


----------



## DaniL

C'est intéressant cette expression figée _il n'est pas dit que_ (on a exactement la même en slovène), je suis tout de même un peu étonné qu'elle ne figure pas dans le Petit Robert. Quid du mode du verbe qui la suit ? D'après quelque citations que j'ai trouvées sur Google Books il paraît que parfois on le met à l'indicatif, parfois au subjonctif. Et c'est plutôt l'indicatif qui me surprend...


----------



## xtrasystole

DaniL said:


> Quid du mode du verbe qui la suit ?





xtrasystole before (post #14) said:


> _'Il *n'*est *pas* dit que'_ + *negative* --> _'It is quite possible that'_ + positive.
> 
> (note that the verb in the subordinate clause must be in the subjunctive mood)


----------

